# Advice for first time DNP user



## Bigcheeese (Aug 18, 2014)

I am 6ft 1, 16st 15% body fat, I have started DNP 5 days ago at 200mg for first 3 days now 400mg one upon waking and one before bed, I have had quite a bit of water retention and shortness of breath, but not a dramatic increase in body temperature, but from my understanding I should of had by now, my water intake has been between 6-8ltrs ed,

my question is this, will the DNP heat just appear all of a sudden and then start the constant sweats? Any advice would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Bigcheeese (Aug 18, 2014)

Nobody got any advice/input?

I was thinking about going up to 600mg ed spit into 3 doses.


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Bigcheeese said:


> I am 6ft 1, 16st 15% body fat, I have started DNP 5 days ago at 200mg for first 3 days now 400mg one upon waking and one before bed, I have had quite a bit of water retention and shortness of breath, but not a dramatic increase in body temperature, but from my understanding I should of had by now, my water intake has been between 6-8ltrs ed,
> 
> my question is this, will the DNP heat just appear all of a sudden and then start the constant sweats? Any advice would be greatly appreciated thanks


Yes the DNP heat and sweats will just hit ya bro, but how badly will depend on your diet. I always feel more heat when my carb intake it higher than norm.

If I were you, I wouldn't ramp to 600 just quite yet, but if you want to go for it


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is some advice.....dont do DNP :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Couldnt have put it better @PHMG . Its a horrendous drug and not worth the pain. Do it the old fashioned way and dont risk damaging yourself cos I can uinderstand how it kills people having run it 3 times. Never again


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Couldnt have put it better @PHMG . Its a horrendous drug and not worth the pain. Do it the old fashioned way and dont risk damaging yourself cos I can uinderstand how it kills people having run it 3 times. Never again


I've never run it. I dont see the need seeing as you can lose fat so easy with other stuff and just do some extra work.

I know it can be safe when you use it right. But how can you know that the pill isnt massively over dosed by accident in the "manufacturing" process. That sh.it isnt unheard of by any means.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Ive done DNP and my advice is don't do DNP. :thumb:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Sweats and body heat are person dependant, but yes they will come, it just takes a few days to build up, DNP has a quite long half life.

I'm not a "fan" of DNP but if your going to run it drop back down to 200mg for another 2-3 days until you have a higher concentration in you, then go up to 400mg if you really feel the need, don't keep upping the dose every couple of days, that's how you'll get caught out.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

My other advice is to ask questions BEFORE starting shizzle like this.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

well usually you heat up and start sweating alot after you ate carbs

are you sure ur stuff is proper dosed? is it selfmade dnp(is it dried?) or from a lab?


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Here is some advice.....dont do DNP :lol:


my thoughts exactly..

15% and you want to do dnp..you deserve all you get..try hard work next time


----------



## Bigcheeese (Aug 18, 2014)

I sourced the powder and capped it myself I sweat after fast acting carbs (the ones you crave) but hardly noticeable just a moist fore head then stops in 5mins, I went up to 600 yesterday 3 doeses 200 in morning 100 after work and 200 before bed.

I'm getting all the effects apart from high sweats, breathlessness, dry mouth, carb craving etc

I will run 600mg today if there ain't any difference i will bin them.

And who set a light to your tampon string Husaberg?


----------



## Bigcheeese (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah it was dry crystally, come in a sashe from USA, the seller also had a load of "plant chemicals" for sale. It says 98% pure


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

What's the other 2% I wonder.. Crack?


----------



## Bigcheeese (Aug 18, 2014)

**** knows I'm not sweating know where near as I should be, so I got yellow insides for **** all, took my last dose earlier and it's going in the bin I would upload a photo it's to much effort on my slow computer, back to the clens from totomorrow

would also like to know isit possible I may of lost weight from the increased metabolism not from the heat/sweating

thanks


----------



## Bigcheeese (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah mate, I don't know if it makes any difference but it has the 2-4 before Dinitrophenol and had the soulable details and that on the sashet if you would like pm me and il send you the link to where I had it if that's aloud? And I was just weighing it

At 200mg and popping it in the capsules. I had all the sides just not much heat.


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

Bigcheeese said:


> Yeah mate, I don't know if it makes any difference but it has the 2-4 before Dinitrophenol and had the soulable details and that on the sashet if you would like pm me and il send you the link to where I had it if that's aloud? And I was just weighing it
> 
> At 200mg and popping it in the capsules. I had all the sides just not much heat.


I'm running a dnp log at the moment if your interested in following for research mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/274397-yet-another-dnp-cutting-log.html


----------



## Bigcheeese (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm not aloud to send pm, if you would like pm me your email and il send u the link


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

I feel like death everyday. No energy what so ever.


----------



## Bigcheeese (Aug 18, 2014)

Venom said:


> I feel like death everyday. No energy what so ever.


I was exactly the same I only took it 5-6 days on one occasion I fell asleep in work, only

Trained 3/6 days, like I said I had all the effects EXCEPT the sweats


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Bigcheeese said:


> I was exactly the same I only took it 5-6 days on one occasion I fell asleep in work, only
> 
> Trained 3/6 days, like I said I had all the effects EXCEPT the sweats


Haha. I felt like that for 22 days


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Advice for a first time DNP user...would be to bin it.


----------

